
Switching from Medium.com to GitHub Pages - canadianwriter
https://kolemcrae.com/Moving-To-GitPages/
======
alexellisuk
Hi there, your LinkedIn link is broken from this page -
[https://kolemcrae.com/about/](https://kolemcrae.com/about/)

Since you're moving off Medium. You should probably mention about how to
enable SSL on a custom domain etc.

~~~
canadianwriter
great point on ssl. I did it through CloudFlare. will add that note. thanks
for the LinkedIn note. will fix!

